# Mooney images



## cornculapte

Există vreun echivalent în română pentru acele _Mooney images,_ adică acele imagini colorate în doar două tonuri (_two-tone_ _images_)?
http://www.princeton.edu/~artofsci/gallery/images/77.jpg
Am de tradus un articol din engleză pe această temă și sunt menționate mult prea des ca să pot să folosesc de fiecare dată sintagma "imagine din două tonuri", pe lângă că nici nu știu dacă e corect măcar să-i spun așa.


----------



## Reef Archer

Sunt opera psihologului Craig Mooney, de aici sintagma.
Cred că ai putea combina și cu „testul Mooney”, dacă îți permite contextul.


----------



## Reef Archer

A! Io le-aș spune „imagini bi-tonale”, dacă n-ar duce prea mult cu gândul la muzică.


----------



## farscape

"bi/dichromatic images" works as well.

f.


----------



## cornculapte

farscape said:


> "bi/dichromatic images" works as well.
> 
> f.



Deci, "imagini bi/dicromatice"? Am nevoie de un echivalent în română, nu în engleză. Şi nu ştiu dacă pot să zic "imagine di/bicromatică" pentru că asta înseamnă că e din două culori, dar o culoare are mai multe tonuri, iar o "mooney image" are e doar din două tonuri. Of...


----------



## farscape

Din câte ştiu eu, imaginile Mooney sunt alb-negru; pentru mai multă  siguranţă, "imagine Mooney"ar fi OK, mai ales că sintagma ca atare se  găseşte in diverse articole de specialitate:

http://www.journalofvision.org/content/7/9/624

Later,


----------

